# Boundary training with e-collar



## pwrstrk02

same as the underground fence. go for leashed walks in your yard. walk to an obvious boundry, as you get too close to the boundry, click the beep button and quickly go to the middle of your yard with what ever voice comand you prefer. do this exercize for a while and soon your dog will realize that the middle of the yard is the safest place to be. if your dog wants to test the boundries, this is when i would start using the electronic corections. under no circomstances use the electric corections till your dog knows for sure what the boundries are. use the beep function first and if he doesnt obey, then continue to the next level. find the minimum level corection that your dog will respond to (under normal activity), my 2yr old female starts off on level 4 out of 8, you will see just a slight head twitch when you have reached her starting point. you dont want a yelp as her starting point, just so that you notice that she notices the she has recieved a corection. i only have to "shock" my dog on deer, all other corections are done with a beep. they quickly learn what follows a beep if they do not listen. also under no circumstances train with the e-collar while you are agrevated or mad, the training sessions will go no were, in fact they will take a million steps back. read up on how to properly corect your hound and enjoy.


----------



## Swampcollie

Golden123 said:


> *First, If you dont agree with me using an e-collar please dont comment. Also, and underground fence will not work with us. Thanks! *
> 
> 
> I just purchased an e-collar online yesterday from Cabella's. I think it has 8 levels of stimulation as well as the beep button. I plan on using it to teach her boundaries in the back yard. I do NOT want her going in the front yard. I also do not want her going by the chicken/duck pens. An electric underground fence will not work for us, so this is the next best thing.
> 
> Any tips on how to teach boundary training with an e-collar? She knows come, sit, stay, etc. But once she see's those animals, she ignores all commands.
> 
> Also, she will NEVER EVER be left alone outside, even when she is boundary trained.


First, how old is the dog?

How profficient is she at her OB commands?

You are aware that Retrievers are bird dogs and have been designed to chase, catch and retrieve things with feathers so keeping poultry and fowl is going to be a source of contention for the life of the dog.

Install a temporary visible boundry with garden stakes and string, so the dog has a clear understanding of where the borders are.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I don't know anything about ecollars...but I do know that when Lucky understands the borders and boundries...he is a trustworthy dog. So Swampcollies advice hits me as very relevant.


----------



## cubbysan

Go to Home Depot and buy the flags that are used for the invisible fence. Put them up as a boundary, so she can visually see where her boundary is. You may need these up for a month or two.

Does the collar have a beep and static?

All this training must first be done on leash, whether it is one that is held or a 30 foot leash tied to the ground.

When she goes ten feet within the flags, make the collar beep, then run with her back towards the house, PRAISING HER and TREATING her once she gets towards the house.

If she goes within five feet of the flags, then static her, again bringing her back to the house.

Once she gets that, then you will need to throw balls past the flags, offer her treats, have children running, even other dogs - anything you can think of that will be tempting for you.

It is going to be a lot harder than the actual IF, because you will be the one that will be in control of the beep and static, and it is also important that she does not associate you with it.


----------



## Golden123

Swampcollie said:


> First, how old is the dog?
> 
> How profficient is she at her OB commands?
> 
> You are aware that Retrievers are bird dogs and have been designed to chase, catch and retrieve things with feathers so keeping poultry and fowl is going to be a source of contention for the life of the dog.
> 
> Install a temporary visible boundry with garden stakes and string, so the dog has a clear understanding of where the borders are.


She is pretty good at her OB commands. Shes great at sit, down. Shes good at stay, we keep working on that. And she is great at come, unless she see's the birds move. I do know that they are bird dogs, I grew up with 2 of them, and we had birds when they were around. Sadie is great with the birds. I grabbed a bird to show her, and she sat down nicely and smelled the bird, she just wants to play with them, it's nothing aggressive at all. 

Oh and shes 6 months old.


----------



## Golden123

cubbysan said:


> Go to Home Depot and buy the flags that are used for the invisible fence. Put them up as a boundary, so she can visually see where her boundary is. You may need these up for a month or two.
> 
> Does the collar have a beep and static?
> 
> All this training must first be done on leash, whether it is one that is held or a 30 foot leash tied to the ground.
> 
> When she goes ten feet within the flags, make the collar beep, then run with her back towards the house, PRAISING HER and TREATING her once she gets towards the house.
> 
> If she goes within five feet of the flags, then static her, again bringing her back to the house.
> 
> Once she gets that, then you will need to throw balls past the flags, offer her treats, have children running, even other dogs - anything you can think of that will be tempting for you.
> 
> It is going to be a lot harder than the actual IF, because you will be the one that will be in control of the beep and static, and it is also important that she does not associate you with it.


 Thank you very much cubbysan. Yes, the collar has both beep and static/nick.


----------



## paula bedard

We have a radio fence so Ike was familiar with the flags and the beeps indicating he had reached his boundary. We bought an e-collar to use when we're away from home and he hears the beep and stops in his tracks and will return to us. I think you'll have no problem teaching her the boundaries. One thing though, ours is supposed to be water proof so I let Ike swim in his. After he was done swimming I removed the collar to dry him and noticed scorch marks on his throat. He didn't seem fazed by the collar when I was beeping it, though it must have been shocking him to have left scorch marks. No, I never use the shock function, only the beep, yet it still scorched him. Good luck, I think you'll find it very easy to teach and use.


----------



## Golden123

We got the collar yesterday, charged everything up last night. And used it on her this afternoon. I did buy a pack of orange flags from Home Depot to use as a boundary she can actually see. I walked her around the yard, beeping when we got to the boundary, then running away from the flags. Then I put her on a long leash, maybe 20-30', and let her run around. She went to the boundary, I beeped and she kept on going, so I shocked her and she stopped and ran right back to me. Seems like she understands already. We were out there for 1.5 hours playing off leash and not once did she try to chase the birds. She looked at the birds, and I beeped and she immediately turned and came to me. Then the cat enterered the boundary. I beeped and shocked and she kept chasing so 1 more shock stopped her in her tracks and she ran back to me. I think it will also help with her with the cat chasing problem. She had so much fun outside. Now she's up in her crate resting before I feed her luch at 2. I wanted her to rest for at least an hour before feeding her. 

We got the Sportdog Brand for stubborn dogs. setting 1 was barely nothing (a little stronger than a cell phone on vibrate), setting 2 didnt get her attention either, but setting 3 works perfectly.


----------



## cubbysan

Good to hear that it is working. Having the cat there is an excellent training tool. Maybe try throwing some balls or frisbees out of the boundaries, too, and have people jogging by.

The second day of training with Brady with the IF, there was a cat in my shrubs that I did not know about. Of course he chased the cat, and got his first shock. I could not have planned it better, he learned right then not to chase things.

MacKenzie will chase things but to her boundary, Brady does not even go near the boundary.

When I am feeding the ducks, they love to come with me. MacKenzie goes right to the boundary, and lays down watching. Brady is usually 15 feet behind her doing the same thing. 

I introduced them to the ducks when the ducks were only 3 days old. Brady used to help me feed them until they were 10 weeks old in my garage. The ducks used to actually start quacking at Brady, and go right up to his nose, because they thought he could feed them too. Brady used to get into their pool to steal the stuffed animal I gave them as their "Mommy".

MacKenzie who is our "bird dog", does not realize they are birds. Although I am more careful with her, she would occasionally poke her head to look at the ducks, but then would run off to do her own thing. She is actually more afraid of them when they start all their quacking. Although, now that they are outside, if somebody does not latch their pen door, and it flies open, Mackenzie lets us know.


----------



## T Man

We have an electronic collar on each of our two, they have worked well and I ditto all the comments about using the flags for training which I see you used. 

I have yet to experience any distraction that has lured them past the boundary, including ducks and birds that are just 30 feet beyond the boundary. What I have noticed is that they know when the collars aren't on, and when they are, because eventually they will wander if they aren't wearing them. That's actually a good thing I think because if we want to take them out past their usual area they aren't hesitant to come.

I agree too that I would never count on the collars if we weren't home, only when supervised.


----------



## cubbysan

How's the training going?


----------



## Golden123

Wonderful! She's doing great. Hasn't went past the boundary today. She is also learning to stop chasing the cats. The cat will come and sit right next to the boundary line and Sadie will just sit down and look at her.


----------



## katelyn29

glad its working out for you.


----------

